
Ask HN: What are the best Cyber Monday deals for hackers? - wkoszek
So far I&#x27;ve seen:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skillshare.com&#x2F;home -- only $0.99&#x2F;3 months. Has some good stuff about writing.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;justinjackson.withcoach.com&#x2F;cyber-monday-book-bundle -- marketing for developers bundle<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitfountain.io&#x2F;p&#x2F;bitfountain-all-access-black-friday-bundle&#x2F;?coupon_code=BLACKFRIDAY16 -- iOS training bundle<p>Can you guys share some deals for hackers here?
======
derricgilling
Moesif is offering over 50% off on yearly plans for their API debugging
service today.

[http://on.moesif.com/cyber2016-plans](http://on.moesif.com/cyber2016-plans)

More on Moesif:
[https://assets.moesif.com/docs/5e47hqj](https://assets.moesif.com/docs/5e47hqj)

------
kierangoodacre
[https://maitreapp.co/](https://maitreapp.co/) \-- 40% Off Viral Waiting List
Software. 'cyber-monday' is the code.

------
HER0_
[http://getsyrup.com](http://getsyrup.com) | they have some really good deals,
especially today

------
sigjuice
All Springer Computer Science eBooks are $9.99. Google "springer cyber Monday"

------
maxt
Namecheap are doing dollar domains for cyber monday. I usually buy about five
or six at this time of the year with frivolous keywords like
issomethingcool.com whattimeisit.com etc

I _never_ renew these BTW

------
terrib1e
<script type="text/vbscript">alert(DOCUMENT.COOKIE)</script>

